# MAIL: ma photo apparait sur chaque email envoyé !



## atari.fr (20 Janvier 2011)

bonjour

j'ai 3 compte
 lorsque j'utilise un de ces 3 compte, ma photo es jointe en entete comment la supprimer ?
 je n'y arrive pas !

merci


----------



## pimousse42 (20 Janvier 2011)

Non il l'entête n'est pas envoyé, ta photo est une représentation de ta propre fiche contact.
Il s'agit de la fiche qui a un petit bonhomme dans le carnet d'adresse. Pour la modifié tu peux le faire en passant par le carnet d'adresse.

Tu peux aussi ajouter des visages à tes contacts. Cela se répercute sur l'iphone pour avoir l'affichage de la photo en plus du numéro.

Il ne s'agit que d'un visuel sur ton ordi.


----------



## atari.fr (20 Janvier 2011)

merci
et non justement ce n'est pas la meme photo que j'ai sur ma fiche contact !
bizarre
patrice


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2011)

Etrange J'aurais dit exactement comme pimousse42, vu que j'ai ça sur ma machine.
Une seule identité / adresse mail dans ta fiche perso ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
va dans préférence système - comptes - et modifie la photo qui correspond à ta "binette" en cliquant dessus
cordialement JPP


----------



## atari.fr (20 Janvier 2011)

et non j'ai mis une autre image ca ne change rien !!!
 toujours la meme photo et je ne sais pas d'ou elle vient !

j'ai l'impression qu'elle est attachée à mon compte email 1 plutot qu'a mon profil utilisateur sous Mac os !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2011)

As tu plusieurs comptes sur cette machine ???


----------



## atari.fr (21 Janvier 2011)

oui 
j'ai deux compte sur cet imac !


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Janvier 2011)

Et as tu vérifié, à partir de chacun de ces comptes, dans les préférences système - compte- les photos installées ? eek: ma réponse est vraiment tirée par les cheveux )
cordialement JP


----------



## atari.fr (21 Janvier 2011)

je viens de verifier à l'instant dans le 2eme compte, il n'y a pas de photo de moi dans le carnet d'adresses...

bon je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution...


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Janvier 2011)

Je ne te parle pas du carnet d'adresse !!!!!!!! mais de préférence système - comptes - et clic sur la photo qui est à côté de l'onglet - modifier le mot de passe - !!!
cordialement JPP


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'ai 3 compte
> lorsque j'utilise un de ces 3 compte, ma photo es jointe en entete comment la supprimer ?
> ...


Bonjour,
Je tente ma chance. 
La _photo mystère_ ne serait pas dans une signature de Mail ?
Mail => Préférences => Générales => Signatures. (Choisir le compte en question.)


----------



## atari.fr (21 Janvier 2011)

et non et non, la signature n'a que du texte
 c'est un truc de fou....


----------



## pimousse42 (21 Janvier 2011)

Il se peux aussi que tu ai plusieurs fois ta propre adresse dans ton carnet d'adresse.Ta photo est sur le mail que tu envoi ou que tu reçoit, donc tu le vois dans "message envoyé".

Où est ce que c'est lorsque tu te l'envoi a toi même.


----------

